# Bellator launching 'Bellator Kickboxing' in April 2016



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

> HOUSTON – Bellator, arguably the most prominent MMA promotion outside of the UFC, will soon add a kickboxing division to the company.
> 
> Bellator President Scott Coker and Spike executives today announced the upcoming launch of Bellator Kickboxing.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/2016/02/scott-coker-to-launch-bellator-kickboxing-in-april-on-spike-1

Not interested unless they can draw some of the bigger names in the kickboxing world. Sure it'll be fun to see Paul Daley, Manhoef and a few others have a few kickboxing fights but it wont be a must watch for most.

If they can persuade the likes of Hari, Ghita, Buakaw, Spong, Fairtex and Grigorian to sign on then it could be a huge selling point.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Well all you need to make you tune in is the name "Raymond Daniels". I first came across Daniels when I did my 2012 highlight reel for Michael Page (just looked, that shit has like 63 thousand views now lmao). Watched his Glory fights since and he's defo a highlight reel fighter.

Like you said though, they need some star power in there. I find a big problem is that kickboxing tends to be the most boring of them all. MMA seems to have more knockouts, boxing seems to have more star power and "technically beautiful" performances. Kickboxing at times can seem a little bit sloppy and can at times be lacking the clear shots and spectacular knockouts other sports have. The way to combat this is by having some proper big names on the card. Hopefully Bellator can deliver.

Has there ever been a kickboxing org with MMA gloves? Do UFC rules and cage in a kickboxing setting and it'd be awesome.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Daniels, Manhoef, Schilling, Daley... They'll all compete.. Hopefully they build a solid ground for some new and exciting breakthrough strikers.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Bellator Kickboxing, Dada Vs Kimbo....Bellator seems so mundane now that I've heard the words "2 on 2 extreme rules grappling".


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I dunno, might turn out interesting.


----------



## mcbryde mats (Feb 18, 2016)

Scott and his team are great innovators, I'm keen to see where this goes...


----------

